# Information required for express entry with PNP



## hachishti (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi All, 

I am new here in Expat Forum, 

I have query for Canadian express entry immigration with and without PNP.

I didn't start my procedure, even ECA is not done.

*Below is my profile:*

*Education: *BS Computer Science 4 Years Bachelor Degree
*Experience: *10 Years Experience Software Engineer
*Age:* 33 Years
*IELTS: W * 6, *R* 6, *L* 7, *S* 7
*Marital Status: * Married

Waiting for your suggestions & replies.

Thanks in advance for help & guidelines.

Take Care, 
Haseeb


----------



## hachishti (Oct 18, 2017)

Dear All, 

I am Expat in UAE not Canada, sorry by mistaken select Canada in option. I have sent email to change it because I am new here and I don't have access to change it.


----------



## sam2206 (Mar 7, 2017)

What exactly is your question ??



hachishti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new here in Expat Forum,
> 
> ...


----------



## hachishti (Oct 18, 2017)

Thanks sam2206, 

First I am very thanks full for your reply. 

Sorry my question is not clear, actually I just know about the Canadian PNP process.

From where I get the exact information about PNP, means that particular province open the nomination?

Waiting for your reply.


----------



## sam2206 (Mar 7, 2017)

Here you go:

Who can apply as a provincial nominee



hachishti said:


> Thanks sam2206,
> 
> First I am very thanks full for your reply.
> 
> ...


----------

